# Quick Poll...



## sephe711 (May 8, 2005)

What are your favorite spots to shop (online or in person) for clothes jewelry,etc. ?

A few of mine... 

- H&M
- Wet Seal
- F21
- Old Navy (for cute inexpensive basics)
- Express 
- vintage shops

I've moved to middle-of-nowhere Michigan from New Jersey and have much more limited options now... Any suggestions for good sites? TIA


----------



## martygreene (May 8, 2005)

Goodwill/Salvation Army
www.tznius.com
Coldwater Creek
Consignment shoppes
Filene's Basement


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 8, 2005)

goodwill is hit or miss for me with accessorie
99c store too. I got 2 of my necklaces from there that I wear all the time.
forever 21
various places in the mall near me have many accesories stores that are not chain stores.

Edit: I didn't know you mean clothes too.

private own thriftstore, good will, salvation army
macy's sometimes
Robinsons May for good sales *got a rampage jacket at 3$*
Forever 21
little fashion boutiques here
Sometimes American Eagle or Hollister and Abercrombie for shirts but AF/H.CO bottoms are so much money!! 
Frederick's of Hollywood 
Target
Sam Ash music/instrument store
hot topic sometimes
walmart
and Claires


----------



## Juneplum (May 8, 2005)

macys
nordies
saks
express
the limited
the gap
forever 21
h&m


----------



## melozburngr (May 9, 2005)

sephe711-

a fellow Michigander-  where are you in the middle of nowhere?  I'm FROM the middle of nowhere back in the sticks...bout the corner of bumF*^K and'you got a purty mouth...'  hee hee   but now I live in Grand Rapids...


----------



## makeuplover (May 9, 2005)

macys
sephora
forever21
guess
mac
dooney & bourke
coach
charlotte russe
bebe
ever blue
career image
wet seal
skechers
icing
contempo
..just to name a few;-)


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 9, 2005)

wet seal
Charolette russe
gadzooks
mac(duh)
goodwill like places
old navy
parisians


----------



## Onederland (May 9, 2005)

MAC
Sephora
Nordstrom
Saks
Neiman Marcus (People there are nicer than you think. Well, when you come dressed in your school uniform, and when deparment managers are parent's patients)
FCUK
Ralph Lauren
Giorgio Armani (simple and elegant.)
H&M
D&G
Abercrombie & Fitch (throw cobblestones at me, im ashamed...but the clothes ARE comfy)
Diesel


----------



## sephe711 (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_sephe711-

a fellow Michigander-  where are you in the middle of nowhere?  I'm FROM the middle of nowhere back in the sticks...bout the corner of bumF*^K and'you got a purty mouth...'  hee hee   but now I live in Grand Rapids..._

 
melozburngr - I'm in Mt. Pleasant... home to CMU... middle of nowhere for shopping... but we have a bunch of bars


----------



## melozburngr (May 10, 2005)

Sephe- lol, sorry to hear that!   I remember in college my friends always used to drive to the wayside.. (I went to Ferris, in Big Rapids, which is about 30-40 min away)  at least you have the Soaring Eagle.. lol... that can provide SOME entertainment from time to time... when ur really bored.


----------



## glamella (Jun 2, 2005)

Nordstrom, Neimans, Saks, Barneys, Macys, Filenes for dept stores.

BR, Limited, F21, DSW, Sephora, NY & Company, eBay, blaec.com

and sooo many more....


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a sort of weird style that I like to call "sophistigoth"...I wear all black, but usually just fairly plain black clothes, so I just sort of buy what looks good at Banana Republic, The Gap, Express, and random department stores, but mostly Gap (it's my guilty pleasure).  For shoes I like Journey's and zappos.com (which is an awesome site - they pretty much always have free shipping!), and for accessories I like little random independent shops that sell imports and the work of local artists.


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi ladies!

I live in Scotland so most of you probably haven't heard of my fave stores.  They are:

Oasis (my fave for nearly everything, I love this store.  i've had gorgeous winter coats from it and some lovely dresses)
Warehouse (great for coats, pretty dresses, funky accessories and smart suits)
New Look (great for inexpensive yet good quality shoes and I love the jeans they sell too)
Ebay (sometimes I don't have a lot of spare cash so I always check ebay out first to see if I can get a bargain)

I'd actually shop anywhere at all, sometimes you find the prettiest stuff where you least expect it!

xx


----------

